# The ferrets have won Lilly round



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well its taken a month but there is a truce , the cats are no longer hissing every time the ferrets come near, and the ferrets have learned that the best way to introduce yourself to a cat is not to leap on them. Ignore her rough looking fur, she had just leaped in a bucket of water and been towel dried.


----------



## lobus (Aug 28, 2012)

love them!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww look at little Gracie she is so beautful and is settling into her new home brilliantly.


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

aww very cute


----------

